# Smoking Wood



## munchkin (May 21, 2004)

Is it ok to smoke with Pecan wood. Someone told me it is too oily tasting to smoke BBQ with.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Pecan is excellent for smoking


----------



## Zerofold (Aug 13, 2014)

I use nothing but pecan.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Pecan is king of my pit


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Green pecan can be bitter, pretty much just like any other wood


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

I always use pecan. It's my favorite.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

All I use myself now days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Let it cure for a year or so and it is great bbq wood.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

For me, when it comes to mesquite and pecan, I like to use the coals from the wood that has burned down in a separate container/pit.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

It's absolutely ok to smoke with pecan. 

I ONLY smoke with pecan and apple.

As others have pointed out, just make sure it's cured. Don't add wood during the cook. If you feel like you need to add more wood do as scwine suggests and add pecan coals that you burned down in a chimney/other pit, etc.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

skinnywaterfishin said:


> It's absolutely ok to smoke with pecan.
> 
> I ONLY smoke with pecan and apple.
> 
> As others have pointed out, just make sure it's cured. Don't add wood during the cook. If you feel like you need to add more wood do as scwine suggests and add pecan coals that you burned down in a chimney/other pit, etc.


I only use pecan and apple as well. Mesquite tends to overpower the food in my opinion.

Also, I always strip the bark off the wood before I start.


----------



## Mmc (Jul 26, 2015)

Pecan is great for smoking meat.
IMHO, properly seasoned mesquite has no equal.
green mesquite can be bitter and overpowering, but mesquite seasoned for a minimum of three years is mild and burns longer and hotter than any other wood.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

How about Mulberry wood?
Cut down a big one the other day so was curious if anyone has ever used it for smoking or grilling?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Properly cured mulberry is very similar to apple wood.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

I cook with 6 different woods, depending on what I am grilling, barbequing, or smoking. My favorite way to do chicken is 1/2 pecan and 1/2 mesquite. If you have never tried this, do yourself a favor and do.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

I sale more pecan to people cooking ,but most want the oak for the fire place !


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

I use Oak to set the fire and burn it down to a nice bed of coals, then Pecan to do the actual smoking.


----------



## KayakCowboy (Aug 25, 2005)

Pecan is number two behind Post Oak for me. Pecan is a cousin to Hickory, which is probably my third favorite.


----------



## HiggsBoson (Jul 25, 2014)

Another wood that is good is Bradford Pear. In fact it is probably the only good use for one of those **** trees. Anyone who has had one will know what I mean, but when it does come crashing down. Cut it up, season it and burn it. Very good wood with a nice mild smoke flavor. It does burn hot though.


----------

